# A lap of Tuahiwi Valley (so far..)



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Tuahiwi Valley Lumber turned 4 yrs old in January( from first earthworks). I shot this vid during the Xmas break of the progress to date.

Hope this Youtube thing works.. 




There is still another 20m (60 odd ft) of track to lay to complete the top loop and get back to yard level. 


Cheers
Neil


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil

That sir is a very nice video of one very well thought out layout, thanks for sharing both.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video , great scenery , thanks for shareing the joy .


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, its been a lot of fun - long may it continue. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Lovely... liked the curious hummingbird, too!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Neil,

Very nice layout, I like the way you did the rock work.

Chuckger


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

your layout has a nice look and feel to it, looks as if it has been there forever. I really like the rock slide at the end too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow Neil,

Very nice work, Your tack is very even. There is hardly any sway in the engine and Camera. I'm glad they were so steady,







it made the hummingbird all the more impressive. Just curious as to what diameter the curved trestle toward the end of the video is







I'm planning one, and am curious since yours did not look too tight or out of place.


----------



## kiwin992 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice to see the Heisler running beautifully...! 
rgds 
Brian A.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Ahh yes, the hummingbird - I liked that bit too so I had to leave it in. 

Randy - thanks. The roadbed is pretty much as described in Kevin Strongs GR articles on his Tuscarora Railroad, PVC pipe and crusher fines. I've found it suits my conditions here and is very stable unless its in a drip line (or running water). The trestle is a compound curve, overall its 10' dia, I went and measured the tightest section and its just over 8' dia. A build thread is here if you are interested, the tightest section is right next to the rocks as you can see in the early photos.

[/b]
*http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/94113/afv/topic/Default.aspx#94835*

Still my favorite loco Brian. Never see one again at that price will we.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Neil, 
-Great Video 
-Great Trains 
-Exellent layout, I especially like the trestles and your handmade turnouts. 

Alec.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the trestle Neil. I also enjoyed the build article. I'm very inspired now. Keep up your great work !


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Neil thanks for the video. Your use of rocks and plants gives your layout the look of a railroad that has been in service for many many years. Keep it going and send us more updates. Cheers


----------

